# BMW E70 X5 NBT iDRive retrofit



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

NBT iDrive retrofit from 2014 F series into BMW E70 X5
What a nice system.










Fitting the F series screen into the E70 dash frame.


















What on earth is that thing in the middle of the dash?
Oh yeah the original boring radio from factory, no Bluetooth, no navigation.


























Old radio out


















The new system is alive!


















Local music dabatase stored on the hard drive contains million of albums pictures so you always know visually what is playing


















3D navigation maps


















Bluetooth module built-in ready for handsfree and music streaming from the phone.










Mounting the brand new microphone for handsfree, mounting the new USB port/AUX input. The USB port allows you to play music, video (MP3, FLAC, AVI etc) and also update the navigation maps from a USB stick. All in one port really as opposed to the previous iDrive CIC


























































Microphone installed


















Final pictures of the end product


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

nice


----------



## livaditisd (Feb 6, 2015)

how much did it end up costing you??


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Did the Display come from a F10 or a F30?


----------



## ulis11 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Trim*

Hey there,

your retrofit has been a huge inspiration for my own project. I have been thinking about retrofitting the NBT into my CIC equipped X5 for a while!

My big question is, your head unit (HU) is so similar to mine. But, the CIC HU in my car extends forward and has the trim with the AM/FM, numbers and volume button on it.

How did you get this to work for you?

Did you remove the trim and install it in the dash disconnected?

ulis11


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

ulis11 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> your retrofit has been a huge inspiration for my own project. I have been thinking about retrofitting the NBT into my CIC equipped X5 for a while!
> 
> ...


Not possible to put CD/DVD. I think some managed to do it, it is close, but I could not do it. Trim and NBT cd/dvd drive don't align and there is a gap.
Not really an issue, you can play movies from USB stick and even store then on the hard drive.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

*Parts for this DIY*

Hi Guys,
I'm about to order parts to make same NBT retrofit for E70 from 2011, came with CIC Pro, BT Hands free, Navigation.. etc
Do I need swap microphone anyway ? 
Do you think trim and NBT cd/dvd drive will align ? as it is CIC pro Head Unit (same thing as E60)
Expect NBT set, NBT adapter, what do you think I will need more ?

Thx very much


----------

